# How to get rid of algae on plants?



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've heard of people using a 1:20 bleach:water solution to kill the algae but it doesnt hurt the plants.

Would this work with java moss? or would it kill it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

what kind of algae is it first?

actually I prefer the H2o2(hydrogen peroxide) its much safer from what ive gathered, but you can always get a TRUE SAE or two to clean them up for you FAST.


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a green stringy algae, very thin. But it's only growing on the java moss. 

I tried a small bit in the 1:20 bleach to water and a small concentration of the HP... so we'll see how that goes.

I've been told that it's hard to get SAE's in the winter, but I'm not sure if or why this is true.

EDIT: after looking at it closer and looking a pictures online I presume it to be thread algae. SAE's are supposed to be really good from this aren't they?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got mine during the winter, depends where you are at though.
yes SAE's are pretty much the only algae eaters out there that eat it all.

SAE's are a member of the carp family as well. that being said, you now understand why they eat it all.


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks white devil, your a lot of help. I think I'm going to actually "scape" this tank soon so I'm not worried about algae eaters ATM. I also am in the midst of upgrading all of the equipment. Just ugraded lighting, next step is the filtration. I'm thinking about going higher GPH on this tank? it's a 20G tank, would aqua clear 30 or 50 be good?


----------

